

Apple Sold 120,000 iPads Yesterday; Made $75m in 19 hours - kloncks
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/03/13/day-1-estimate-120000-ipads-sold

======
kloncks
My favorite quote in there:

"Apple has been able to generate over $75 million in revenue in one day on a
product that 99.9% of purchasers haven't touched or for that matter, even seen
in person," said Victor Castroll, an analyst with Valcent Financial Group.

------
jacquesm
That's approximately 1.5 ipads per second, let's hope they live up to
expectations.

It's on par with the iphone, which sold 128,000 units on the first day.

It will be interesting to see if the curve remains consistent with iphone
sales over time.

~~~
kloncks
Those 128,000 people got to play with an iPhone before making the purchase
though.

For me and everyone who's pre-ordering, we're simply buying blind and trusting
Steve. That's pretty amazing in my opinion.

~~~
jacquesm
> That's pretty amazing in my opinion.

It is. Being 'second best' is usually the best position to be in when dealing
with new tech, invariably there are kinks to be worked out.

I think after the imac, ipod and iphone experience Apple has created a solid
following that has forgotten about things like the 'lisa', the 'newton' and
the 'macintosh portable' and the 'pipin' or whatever that game computer was
called.

~~~
Gmo
I think it was pippin with 2 p :)

~~~
jacquesm
Ah, yes, you're right, that was it!

No wonder I couldn't find it in google :)

------
Auzy
Well, technically they haven't made $75million in 19hours. It is estimated
that they did.

If you read it, they are basing the numbers on Apple Online store numbers
which is accurate enough to boost stocks if you own them, but woefully
inaccurate otherwise (because you don't actually know what percentage of sales
are iPad sales).

It means even less when there is no comparison with competing devices).
Finally, its pre-orders which means less, because the percentage of people who
preorder a device, depends on the device.. I personally believe iPad sales
will be slow, at least until WWDC and people know where the embedded OS is
going..

